# Livivng conditions due to recession



## David Leithead (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi all can anyone living in Portugal give any info on the general conditions at the moment due to the worldwide economic downturn? Is it as bad there as it is in the uk etc etc 
regards
Dave


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Regarding what exactly David?


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

David Leithead said:


> Hi all can anyone living in Portugal give any info on the general conditions at the moment due to the worldwide economic downturn? Is it as bad there as it is in the uk etc etc
> regards
> Dave


Hi David, I dont think things are as bad here in Portugal as in the uk, mainly because Portugal doesnt move that quickly so in the last couple of years, we have not had the huge roller coaster changes that other countries have experianced, so things just move along more or less as always.


----------

